# Old Colts..........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

You gents are about to get to me with your pictures of your late acquisitions. My first handgun of my very own was a Colt New Service. Also went through many Colt M1917s.

Recently saw a commercial Colt New Service in .45 Colt, good condition, for $1250.00. I cringed, as my memory of these old guns were priced at under twenty dollars. One holster maker even advertised that with the purchase of his holster, he'd throw in a Colt M1917.

I always loved the New Service, and had some correspondence with Colt about resurrecting the New Service and giving it the Python treatment. Colt responded that the cost would be prohibitive, and the market for such a large frame revolver was non-existant. This just before the announcement of the .44 Magnum by Smith and Wesson!

Bob Wright


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> You gents are about to get to me with your pictures of your late acquisitions. My first handgun of my very own was a Colt New Service. Also went through many Colt M1917s.
> 
> Recently saw a commercial Colt New Service in .45 Colt, good condition, for $1250.00. I cringed, as my memory of these old guns were priced at under twenty dollars. One holster maker even advertised that with the purchase of his holster, he'd throw in a Colt M1917.
> 
> ...


Bob, I myself have been looking for a nice New Service, Sadly the only one I found recently was being sold by a collector and had a hefty premium price on it......:smt022


----------



## JaxFL904 (Aug 11, 2007)

i agree colts are really nice


----------



## 0440 (Dec 3, 2007)

*colts*

I too have a colt 1917. Got it as a freebee, otherwise would not have gotten it with prices as they are past number of years, but, prefer to shoot my Colt 1911 commercial 1937. shoots better then me......


----------



## TomcatPC (Jun 18, 2014)

If this is still a valid topic, here is my one and only Colt. A Colt Police Positive in .32 Colt New Police from 1910. Not the best shape, but glad to have it none the less.
Mark


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Old threads never die. Thanks for posting.

Bob Wright


----------



## TomcatPC (Jun 18, 2014)

Glad that someone looked at it LOL. That is the only Colt I have, so I hope others show up soon. It does much better in "real life". 
Mark


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Bisley Colt in my avatar is the only one I own, but it is sweet. I would own more if they came my way at the right time.


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

I own......OK lets say MORE than one Colt. But I've never had the luck to acquire a New Service. I'd dearly love to find one in 45 Colt (or about any other calibre) with around a 4 inch barrel.


----------



## danelectro (Sep 10, 2014)

Looking at this one: any comments?
Item:12971461 Colt Hammerless Vest Pocket Model 1908 .25 ACP Semi Auto Pistol & Case, C&R For Sale at GunAuction.com


----------



## 9mmColt (Nov 8, 2013)

Woe some guy on calguns just sold one of those plus a 1903 .32 caliber (2 guns) for less than what the auction went for....


----------

